# 05 Dyno



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm getting my goat back today from the dyno.LT headers,CAI,and a healthy tune.Talked to the guy yesterday he said stock w?cut mufflers I was at 345rwhp.I'll post my new numbers when I get home.


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I'm getting my goat back today from the dyno.LT headers,CAI,and a healthy tune.Talked to the guy yesterday he said stock w?cut mufflers I was at 345rwhp.I'll post my new numbers when I get home.



Nice would like to see what your car puts down. Mine with just LPE CAI put down 349.7 rwhp. Since that I have installed SW LT headers, custom x-pipe and catback with magnaflow 14211 mufflers. I should be getting the car tuned this coming week. I am hoping for 390 + rwhp.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I just got my car back,365trq.372rwhp SAE on 91 octane.375trq.397rwhp on 1st run.1 3/4'SLP LT,LPE CAI,and tune.Loud as hell!Hey,Rob let me know what u get w/ all those mods ,I love the sound of those magnaflows.If possible send me a sound clip.


----------



## whatuc (Sep 2, 2005)

im an aussie and i wouldn't have a clue what lt lpe cai mean. can one of you guys tell me?


----------



## Robw_29 (Aug 6, 2005)

whatuc said:


> im an aussie and i wouldn't have a clue what lt lpe cai mean. can one of you guys tell me?


It is a cold air intake make by Ligenfelter performance engineering.

http://www.lingenfelter.com/store/ln4229.html


----------



## camarodoctor (Aug 7, 2005)

And the LTs are long-tube headers by SLP.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

Pretty nice numbers!

Did you get a tune for 93 or 110?


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I got my car tuned for 91,it is the best available in CA.


----------



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

i was thinking about putting headers on my car and i heard yall say some stuff bout slp headers and i was wondering if yall are enjoying the sound and how much do the run price wise


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> I got my car tuned for 91,it is the best available in CA.


Gotcha!


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

I love the sound of the SLP's with no mufflers.It screams,I ordered mine from http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/ They ran me $1080 including tax,and s/h but I believe they are a little more now.You will not be disappointed.I went with 1 3/4" because I'm planning on a supercharger.


----------



## 05_BLK_M6 (Sep 13, 2005)

05ls2gto said:


> i was thinking about putting headers on my car and i heard yall say some stuff bout slp headers and i was wondering if yall are enjoying the sound and how much do the run price wise


I bought the Kooks 1 3/4. Great improvement. Getting tuned on Thursday. I got them from Tbyrne.


----------

